# Stonelick trout release



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

They released the trout back by the camping turn around at 10:30 am. The lake is extremely muddy and up about 3 to 4 feet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn that looks nasty. I bet it's gonna be bad all weekend. Everything around is flooded.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Apr 12, 2013)

so they released the trout today, when they have announced the release to be tomorrow...? did you watch them release, or was it rumors? Just curious...plan on taking my kids out there tomorrow.. Thanks for your help


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Watched them dump them out into the lake from a 8" hose. The dnr guys said they release them the day before so they are usually acclimated by the next day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Couple more pics. Be careful its muddy everywhere

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

That looks like crap!!!!!! I'm gonna wait a bit to fish that.......... will trout even bite in that water


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update & info LoneWolf. I hope to make it out with the kids in a day or two.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone catching anything???


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I did a drive by, 8-9 vehicles at the boat ramp and 5 by the dam.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about trying it tomorrow. Anyone catching anything?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks lonewolf for the info. I'm not exactly sure where the camping turn around is. I that a picture of it in ur post?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

The first pic is where the one way road goes down by the lake. Its the last left turn before you get to camping area.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

No reports....??


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Took the boat out today. Didnt catch or see a trout caught. Water was back down but muddy. Temps from 47 to 52. Managed 1 channel cat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath (Apr 12, 2013)

took the kids out...but no luck what so ever....water was really muddy yesterday... tried both stonelick and eat fork for a bit...with no luck there as well...first time at both lakes, still nice to get out on Saturday


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

They pump millions of our license fee dollars into Lake Erie and then give us trout in a lake that can't sustain them. Your tax dollars at work. That lake rarely ever gets clear. It is always muddy to slightly muddy.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mean Morone said:


> They pump millions of our license fee dollars into Lake Erie and then give us trout in a lake that can't sustain them. Your tax dollars at work. That lake rarely ever gets clear. It is always muddy to slightly muddy.


Those fish are never meant to survive. They are stocked to give people easy access to easy to catch fish.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I know. It doesn't make it any better from my standpoint. If they aren't meant to survive, then they should stock that lake heavy with flatheads or big blues. Then the majority of the dead trout will be utilized. I bet by the middle of May the bottom of that lake is just polluted with dead trout. I'm not trying to step on toes. If you like catching 8 inch trout with the kids, that's great. I guess more to my point, they don't spend millions of dollars in Southern Ohio. They give us 4 lakes with hybrids and then pump the rest in the Ohio River then say they can't put them in a lot of our lakes because there is too much of a turnover(water through the system) and a lot of the hybrids will end up in the rivers and eventually in to the Ohio River. Makes perfect sense. So I guess to keep us happy down here, they give us trout that only live a few weeks. I guess I should be happy with that. I guess I get a little upset when you talk to the Division Of Wildlife and they laugh and tell you that your money is all going up north. I didn't think it was funny. Then they tell you that the reason there aren't more hybrids stocked is because they don't know how to catch the breeder stripers from Seneca Lake. Really? You got to be kidding me. Millions spent and they don't know how to catch the breeders. I guess it's trout then. I'm done with my rant. Please enjoy the trout while they are still alive. It's an excellent time to get the kids involved.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

The bass also enjoy the 8" trout 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

That rant was a bit much!!!! I don't mind my tax dollars going there.... not that much of a big deal..... and seeing those kids faces when catching trout makes it even more worth it


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe so, but wait until they laugh at you.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

The fiancé caught her first trout last week and her excitement made every dollar I've spent on licenses worth it! 20" rainbow


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> Maybe so, but wait until they laugh at you.


Who will laugh?? I never laughed at my dad when I got older.....I would actually love to go trout fishing with my dad today.. get over it big guy!!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Let me explain. While having to hand over my license just as I was getting in my car to leave, I got checked. There were two of them. They seemed to be in a pretty good mood and as soon as I asked them what the state was going to do for us poor fisherman here in SW Ohio, they laughed as they handed back my license and said all my money was going to Lake Erie. I didn't mention my dad. And, as I said before, please take your kids and enjoy catching trout while you can. It wont last long.

I guess I will have to "get over it" because there are way too many in this state that will just settle for whatever gets thrown their way. They are so used to Government wasting money that it really doesn't bother them as long as they get something. I am paying their salary so getting laughed at doesn't sit well with me. Having them tell me that they don't know how to catch breeder stripers for the hybrid program just isn't going to work for me either. I guess I'm paying for incompetence and unprofessionalism. I'm done. Please take your kids to enjoy the trout while you can. 

What's with the "big guy" comment. I said nothing toward you. I didn't call you a little man, that would be offensive. Not once did I say anything toward you. I have no argument with you. Please enjoy the trout that our state stocks.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Nothing meant by the big guy comment.... just having fun.... life is too short to stress about certain things.... fish on brother and if we ever run into each other I will gladly have a cold one with you... not much we can do bout our government its just the way it is


----------

